# Re-excison lumpectomy wound



## vkratzer (May 12, 2010)

What is the correct code for a re-excision of lumpectomy wound because of a close margin.  I use the same code 19301 with 78 modifier.  Is it correct to use same code?


----------



## lindacoder (May 12, 2010)

yes you are correct, however my docs usually in their preoperative note state that if they have to go back to get margins then I use a 58 modifier.


----------



## vkratzer (May 12, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

